# Sage Barista Touch - watery espresso



## crosssi (Nov 22, 2018)

Have had a Sage Barista Touch for about 6mths and after initial tweaking of grind size and brew duration it has been producing perfect crema espresso which coupled with the excellent milk frother has resulted in two very happy coffee addicts. Unfortunately the machine has just started producing longer, watery espressos probably about 1/3 of a standard mug deep (for a double - setting single seems to make little difference) and I cannot see why or what to do about it. Machine is kept clean and I've run all the cleaning cycles, brushed out the grinder etc and we are in a soft water area. Is it warranty time or is there something I'm missing? Same beans - always fresh (they don't last long in this house). Any help appreciated!


----------



## crosssi (Nov 22, 2018)

Ok - this is under-extraction apparently, and a possible fix is to reduce the grind size. This is a bit weird as I have been using the same fresh beans, grind size and grind duration for months. I'll have a play and see what happens.


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

Have you tried resetting factory settings? maybe you have accidently reprogrammed the length of the double shot.


----------



## Johnboy54 (Aug 14, 2019)

I have just got my Sage touch and are having some problems getting it to extract after 8 seconds, I've tried various grind sizes and times, same result, am I tamping too hard ???


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Unlikely tamping is the issue.

How long does it take from pressing the button to coffee appearing at the spout?

Usual checks -

How fresh are the beans

How fine is the grind?

What type of roast?

Which basket are you using? (suggest you use the single wall double)

Check your basket prep. There are loads of videos on YouTube on how to do it properly. If you're getting this part wrong then there's a high chance you'll get channelling.

Report back.


----------



## CovfefeLover (May 1, 2020)

I bought the same machine brand new from John Lewis. I have tried everything but my espresso keeps coming out runny. Settings have been changed grind setting has been put to as low as 4.......


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

CovfefeLover said:


> I bought the same machine brand new from John Lewis. I have tried everything but my espresso keeps coming out runny. Settings have been changed grind setting has been put to as low as 4.......


 What beans you using and how much you dosing?


----------



## CovfefeLover (May 1, 2020)

I've switched variously but im using "Lavazza" espresso beans.


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

CovfefeLover said:


> I've switched variously but im using "Lavazza" espresso beans.


 You need fresh roasted bean and 17 to 18g dose, how long you grinding for?


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

CovfefeLover said:


> I bought the same machine brand new from John Lewis. I have tried everything but my espresso keeps coming out runny. Settings have been changed grind setting has been put to as low as 4.......


 Settings go right down to 1. Or even lower if you adjust your burr.

The burrs are still miles off touching at these settings.

Given the amount your spent on it surely you should feed it some decent beans? Freshly roasted, never supermarket!


----------



## CovfefeLover (May 1, 2020)

Thanks- is setting 1 not the finest setting?

Also true - i tend to also buy those indie branded coffee beans from the supermarket. Any suggestions in the Hackney/London area of where I could buy some decent coffee/espresso beans?


----------



## CovfefeLover (May 1, 2020)

Also I do 17-18 grams and grind for around 23-24 seconds. I haven't grind my beans to a setting of 1 but ill try to see if that makes a difference given most people grind at 8-9 thought 4 was a low !


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

CovfefeLover said:


> Also I do 17-18 grams and grind for around 23-24 seconds. I haven't grind my beans to a setting of 1 but ill try to see if that makes a difference given most people grind at 8-9 thought 4 was a low !


 Can you put a video up of what the pour looks like. If your grinding for 23-24 seconds on setting 8-9 you will be getting a lot more than 18g coffee in the portafilter.



CovfefeLover said:


> Any suggestions in the Hackney/London area of where I could buy some decent coffee/espresso beans?


 Take a look in the bean and deal section of the forum, lots of information on roasters in there.


----------

